# NEW mountain heath dragons



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

hey everyone. 

i just ran out and bought 4 mountain heath dragons. the only other ones ive seen in captive collections and wild herping photography have been reasonably grey and black. im happy to say that mine seem to be showing a whole lot of colour!! 

they are the cutest little dragons, they are late adolescents if not adult size. apparently i could expect a late clutch for the season, fingers crossed but i doubt it. there eggs are the size of Tic-Tacs  they are expected to be 1 m and 3 f. one is questionable tho. so it could be two pairs. i beleive there unrelated as he has quite alot of them. hundreds of lizards and other reps.. the best herp house ive seen 

when you hold them upright they relax there legs, like the Ig's that sit in armchairs. rofl. dont worry, i didnt flip them into a death feign. 
































they have fluro pink/purple mouths and a bright fluro orange tongue. the pic doesnt capture it. but its awsome. 





they are lighting fast, and little characters. very happy with my purchase. they will be living an outdoor viv very shortly. 

next on the list is netteds, which are on there way. high colour Barbata is in the course of making plans. and down the list are painteds, hosmer, gidgee, land muller, king skink etc. if you keep and breed any small dragon/skinks. swing me a Pm.


----------



## jaih (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice looking dragons man, How much they set you back?


----------



## kel (Feb 5, 2009)

wow they are cute, love the colours


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

set me back $50 ea. which is usually the price for hatchlings.


----------



## Renagade (Feb 5, 2009)

wicked the markings on the smallest one are hot. do you keep them any differently to beardies? what is your setup like?


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

Renagade said:


> wicked the markings on the smallest one are hot. do you keep them any differently to beardies? what is your setup like?



apparently they over heat. 

they originate from around the blue montains. 

so i would offer a basking spot of 40c, and allow the rest of the enclosure to cool down to 20C. love the space, they are good runners, love climbing, branches etc. apparently they do well in large groups.


----------



## BenReyn (Feb 5, 2009)

The firrst pic looks more like Yoda x Heath Dragon
Lol, fantastic pictures!!
Im loving the red coming through on the backs!! Good little captives they may prove to be.
Ben.


----------



## SyKeD (Feb 5, 2009)

they are awesome!!!!!

i love that first pic.. i LOL'd when i saw it hahahha..


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 5, 2009)

nice looking dragons, i use to have 3 of them and found them quite boring but thats just my opinion


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

boring? they are so full of energy and character.


----------



## ravan (Feb 5, 2009)

omg, theyre adorable!


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

one of them is actually pretty handlable. i could very much see them calming down from hatchies. 

these would make AMAZING display pets, they are small, eat very little, need minimal care, and could imagin an amazing display enclosure.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

gotta love mountain dragons. Looks like you have 1 boy two girls and the little one could go either way. Who breed them and are the from 4 different clutches (would wanna inbreed:lol::lol? Because they are all so different in size!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

Kirby said:


> set me back $50 ea. which is usually the price for hatchlings.



Bargain for those kinda colours.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice buy Kirby... wanna sell 'em?


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Nice buy Kirby... wanna sell 'em?



I've got 6 months from today 

i 'plan' (if they breed) to keep all if not most offspring. then get some more reds and cross. i beleive they are from a few different clutches lines as there was Alot of variation, and obvious colour difference. 

the grey heavily lined and the small high red are males.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you pick them up from Pendle Hill by any chance?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 5, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Did you pick them up from Pendle Hill by any chance?



You thinking what Iam thinking 


Worm them.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> You thinking what Iam thinking
> 
> 
> Worm them.



JasonL has told me. will worm them. 

at least its very, very possible they are unrelated. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Australis (Feb 5, 2009)

Morals change quickly if youve already done your dough eh... :lol:

Nice little dragons though.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Morals change quickly if youve already done your dough eh... :lol:
> 
> Nice little dragons though.



Australis, i didnt know before hand. what would you do?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

Kirby said:


> JasonL has told me. will worm them.
> 
> at least its very, very possible they are unrelated.
> 
> Thanks guys.



:lol::lol:


----------



## bulionz (Feb 5, 2009)

wats there setups look like


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

I keep most of my hatchies in a tub like this.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> I keep most of my hatchies in a tub like this.



mine is almost identicle. but i have a small 40 watt lamp (may take it off for summer) maybe use a low watt hologen thing. a repti-hamoch, a small exo terra den. and i will add more branches when i fix the mesh to the lid.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

yea i mount a light on the side when cold but now that its hot i just use natural sun.


----------



## Australis (Feb 5, 2009)

Kirby said:


> Australis, i didn't know before hand. what would you do?



Well... you should of asked, seriously Kirby.. i would put them in the same category as _Phyllurus platurus_
with re-gens "for sale in penriff"... its the kinda species you would question... i just found it funny that your not up
in arms like you were over someone selling off license skinks, and you wanted to report them to DECC.....:lol:


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Well... you should of asked, seriously Kirby.. i would put them in the same category as _Phyllurus platurus_
> with re-gens "for sale in penriff"... its the kinda species you would question... i just found it funny that your not up
> in arms like you were over someone selling off license skinks, and you wanted to report them to DECC.....:lol:



ive been warned not to be up in arms. 

i DID ask, and was obviously told different. just turns out it wasnt the truth.


----------



## Australis (Feb 5, 2009)

Fair enough, definately nice looking at least, hopefully they do well
then you can tell us all how to keep them


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

on a more positive note 

These dragons eat heaps and grow really fast. I reackon if you got a very early clutch. If you fed those babies of that clutch enough you would be able to breed them that season. I will be testing out that theory this season.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Fair enough, definately nice looking at least, hopefully they do well
> then you can tell us all how to keep them



Will do.


----------



## Tozzay (Feb 5, 2009)

Where did you get these
they look like amazing little reptiles.

these things are joining my wishlist.

where do i get them though?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 5, 2009)

Tozzay said:


> Where did you get these
> they look like amazing little reptiles.
> 
> these things are joining my wishlist.
> ...



I bred them i should have some this comming season. Possibly in a few weeks if the ones i currently have in the incubator are good.


----------



## Izzic (Sep 5, 2010)

this is awsome!   i have two young adults but theyre just plain grey, these colours are really impressive for this species!

i live in tassie so im allowed to collect up to six individuals from the wild, i had no idea theyre worth $50 each up there! nor did i have any idea that other ppl keep them 

i have a male and female and they've been breeding over the last few weeks, im hoping for some eggs - if i put them outside in a pit

love the yoda-lizard  great photos!!


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 5, 2010)

they look great like the last pic


----------



## longirostris (Sep 5, 2010)

There are a number of people who keep Mountain Heath dragons. There are quite a lot of them on license in NSW. I have 8 currently and will be breeding them this year also. They are very hardy little dragons and have very similar keeping requirements to Jacky dragons or even Nobbi dragons but prefer fractionally cooler temptretures.

They will eat just about anything they can catch that will fit in their mouths, including flies, crickets, woodies, freshly molted mealies, baby locusts and most other small inverts. They are great little dragons that do very well together in big groups. I have mine in one enclosure 1200 x 450 x 450 with a 100 watt MVB providing the hot spot at one end and an NEC T10 Flouro coupled with an Exa Terra 10 UVB Flouro at the other end. You do need to be mindful of males trying to dominate each other but like Jackies if you provide enough space for an aggressor to chase away a rival, they generally get along. Having said this sometimes you may have to move an individual that is being bullied so it does not fret or stop feeding.

Hope this helps everyone thinking of getting some of these animals in the future. Just remember they are not terribly long lived, 2-4 years being normal, although longer periods in captivity are not uncommon.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 5, 2010)

VERY nice looking little dragons Kirby, congrats!!


----------



## GeneticProject (Sep 6, 2010)

Can u please pm me the breeders details i would Like a couple.


----------



## GeneticProject (Sep 6, 2010)

Would like 4 sub adults for a breeding program ASAP help me out people


----------



## GeneticProject (Sep 6, 2010)

Would like 4 sub adults for a breeding program ASAP help me out people


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, just realised this thread was revived from like 18 months ago, this is old news, lol.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 6, 2010)

wow they are really cute love the red on them


----------



## fishunter (Sep 6, 2010)

Im soo getting a small group of these guys the first pic is a classic


----------



## bigi (Sep 6, 2010)

by memory i think there are two types of mountain heath dragons,
fantastic colours on those little guys, dont quote me but i dont think we can keep them in Victoria otherwise i would have had some by now


----------



## JasonL (Sep 6, 2010)

longirostris said:


> Hope this helps everyone thinking of getting some of these animals in the future. Just remember they are not terribly long lived, 2-4 years being normal, although longer periods in captivity are not uncommon.


 
I think thats because many are WC, I was given a very large adult female which I had for 5 years untill it died, it looked of some age when I was given it too. I have found that stress can cause them to keel over quickly, esp males.


----------



## Wedgie75 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow wicked pics and nice colours. If you have the breeders details i would to get some, could you pm them through to me cheers


----------



## J3D72 (Oct 16, 2010)

these look just like some ive seen here in Tassie. Ive seen lots of grey to almost black ones and also a few red ones down here


----------



## Bushman (Oct 16, 2010)

J3D72, can you please post a pic of the almost black ones?


----------



## J3D72 (Oct 16, 2010)

next time im out there I will get some photos and post them up


----------



## Bushman (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks mate. That'd be much appreciated. 
You're so lucky to have such sensible regulations down there. I wish the mainland had policies as good as Tassie.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

very nice dragons STUNNING


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 8, 2011)

I need to find some !!!!


----------



## geckolover07 (Jan 8, 2011)

PM me when you get a nice clutch... im in the process of looking to buy a few more dragons and these guys look amazing!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 8, 2011)

please let me know when you have bubs ready my partner is dying to get some


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully mine breed this year


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

I found some sooo cute


----------

